# Ball Bros. Glass Mfg Co. Buffalo-Midget



## bottleboy311 (Nov 24, 2007)

If anyone is interested I have just listed a Ball Bros. Glass Mfg Co. Buffalo-Midget Pint Monogram Jar on ebay. Below is the link. Also have other jars listed.

Lee


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESEX:IT&item=220176340579&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## idigjars (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice looking midget bottleboy311.  Good luck with your auction.  Paul


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well I was hopping for $600.00 and it sold for *$721.37!!* Not bad.  I'll be listting more jars this week.    Lee


----------



## idigjars (Dec 2, 2007)

Good job Lee.  I think good jars will almost always be over current redbook prices.  Surprises that contain more money are always good!!  Congrats!  Paul


----------

